# does german volume training work ???



## nomass (Jun 3, 2007)

As stated above.  I a looking to switch up my routine and trainer is guiding me toward german volume training.  Has anyone tried this ?  and has it worked to build mass??


----------



## P-funk (Jun 3, 2007)

everything works.  just set it up properly.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 3, 2007)

works very well I just finished a  GV  cycle.   Make sure you eat a ton.  I trained 6 days out of seven then took 3 days off.  then start over its hard on the body but it works great when your taking a ph


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2007)

If you have some experience under your belt, I would look into the "advanced" GVT routine that Poliquin wrote.  I am loosely following that now.  It calls for higher intensities with the weights and a more periodized approach with the weights and rep schemes.

I can't comment on the original because I have no experience with it, but I prefer to use heavier loads than 60% of my 1RM for all my exercises.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2007)

I've used GVT a few times with favorable results. Not to say its the end all workout program, but it's nice for a change of pace.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 6, 2007)

Im sure it does work, to a point.

Is it an optimal routine, absolutely not.

I would say its for advanced trainees only, who are 110 percent sure of what they are doing and why they are doing it.


----------

